# It's a Bird, It's a Plane...... No, it's SUPER HEDGIE!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:3agm4wiy]SuperHedgie.jpg[/attachment:3agm4wiy]

 :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Able to run as fast as a train on his wheel.
Able to eat tall mealworms.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Produce his weight in poop every day.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Super hedgie!

Able to eat all mealies in a single bite,
Able to run faster than the speed of light (in his wheel),
He's SUPER HEDGIE!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We'll get ABBA to do his theme song....





are you ready?











Did you guess?




Super Pooper!

:lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And thanks to Super Hedgie, I can't get his theme song out of my head. :roll:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

... and my work here is done ^_^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: Wow, that's so great!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute and funny! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: I love it! Great job.


----------

